
macOS beta hints at future 'Pro Mode' to boost performance on portable Macs - kjhughes
https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/13/macos-beta-hints-at-future-pro-mode-to-boost-performance-on-portable-macs/
======
GordonS
Did this make anyone else think of the "turbo button" you used to get in PCs
back in the day? (I know they didn't make your PC faster, but it came to
mind!)

~~~
mtmail
Turbo was enabled by default, disabling it made the PC slower. I think that's
similar enough.

